# [email protected]'s Clones



## [email protected] (Dec 16, 2009)

How am I doing here? Should I lower my light more? Its about 6" off dome. Should the vents be open? Just sprayed dome and clones. 3 days old.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 16, 2009)

EZ Cloner and one big fan leaf. Going to have 3/4 outter diameter hose in holes with slit.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 16, 2009)

:confused2: same thread name as "the chef"'s thread


----------



## Tater (Dec 16, 2009)

You aren't planning on cloning that fan leaf are you?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 16, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> :confused2: same thread name as "the chef"'s thread



Can't change it. I didn't see chef's thread. Guess were both Star Wars fans. Got a reply ozzy? I wait for your input.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 16, 2009)

Tater said:
			
		

> You aren't planning on cloning that fan leaf are you?



No I did put some clonex on it to see if it would help preserve it.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 16, 2009)

Any answers to my questions? 



> How am I doing here? Should I lower my light more? Its about 6" off dome. Should the vents be open?


----------



## surreptitious (Dec 16, 2009)

they look good to me. i'm not an expert though.

how long ago did you clone?  have you seen any root poke through yet?

you got something holding them up.  when i cloned i did not do that, but i did not have a lot of big fan leaves on mine.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 16, 2009)

surreptitious said:
			
		

> they look good to me. i'm not an expert though.
> 
> how long ago did you clone?  have you seen any root poke through yet?
> 
> you got something holding them up.  when i cloned i did not do that, but i did not have a lot of big fan leaves on mine.



It was 2 days ago. No I haven't really messed with them yet. If they make it till christmas that would be 12 days thats when i will check for roots then move to bigger rockwool blocks unless they show clearly sooner and on full strength nutes. I watched a clone clip on youtube and the guy said to stand them up if they droop so it is easier for them to make it through the process. I used some bottle rocket stakes. All I had.


----------



## kctats13 (Dec 17, 2009)

*they should do just fine. i use cool white 4 foot shop lights and put them about 1" from the top of the dome. then i mist the bottom of the leaves every other day and make sure the grow plug/rockwool is semi-damp*


----------



## the chef (Dec 17, 2009)

Hehehe just saw this. First use the force cajun. Your doing fine and yes i would open your vents a quarter at least. The lights look fine don't forget to mist daily.


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 17, 2009)

...and Chef forgot to tell you about "The Force" HE uses: You gotta shove the cloner in the dishwasher with your wife and cat, a little lemon detergent, and guaranteed ALL of those cute little clones will have a rooting rior and grow big and strong!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 17, 2009)

kctats13 said:
			
		

> they should do just fine. i use cool white 4 foot shop lights and put them about 1" from the top of the dome. then i mist the bottom of the leaves every other day and make sure the grow plug/rockwool is semi-damp


I have phed water with a little little bit of nutes in bottom of tray so to not wash away the natural rooting horomone the plant is leaking. I guess that is what it is anyway. The cubes have been staying damp. 1" may be a little to low i think but thanks. I will drop it to 4" above top.



			
				the chef said:
			
		

> Hehehe just saw this. First use the force cajun. Your doing fine and yes i would open your vents a quarter at least. The lights look fine don't forget to mist daily.


The force seems to be strong within me. I hope to be a master jedi like yourself someday.LOL I have been misting like x3 a day. Is that excessive?
Again sorry about taking your thread title. I am trying to get in touch with a mod to change it to "[email protected]'s Clones".



			
				mojavemama said:
			
		

> ...and Chef forgot to tell you about "The Force" HE uses: You gotta shove the cloner in the dishwasher with your wife and cat, a little lemon detergent, and guaranteed ALL of those cute little clones will have a rooting rior and grow big and strong!


Yeah with the clones a? LOL I bet they would roar. Shrivel  up and die roar. As far as the wife sometimes I wish I could put her somewhere but I love her. Now the cat(s)<---omg there my babies too.


Thanks for the replies. I have been waiting for somone to give me some advice on how I was doing. This clone thing has me nervous. 

:48:


----------



## the chef (Dec 18, 2009)

Until it roots i mist 3-5 times a day, usually when i think about it i give em a quick spray. Don't worry about the title. Mojavemama honors me....well a little lemon scented mojo never hurt.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2009)

thanks chef appreciate the help.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 26, 2009)

All 6 of the clones made it. Have 3 vegging hoping there female. The 3 in 1" cubes went to the sex shack. Have my box with 6 more. Hope that is enough light with them off to the side. I butchered that middle one because she was so big filled up the clone tray. Last pic I haven't finished my flower room and had to rig up my wife's spare closet(she isn't happy) to sex the plants. Put all 3 clones in one pot with hydroton. Will hand feed them until they show. Have ballast dial set to 360w because closet is so small. It was getting hot in there with dial set at super lumens 600w or 400w. Should do alright.

Will be finishing construction of my flower room after New Years.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 27, 2009)

Green Mojo


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 27, 2009)

ty sir


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 4, 2010)

2/3 were males. The last clone hasn't shown sex yet but there are not any balls like the other 2. What looks like pistils are leaves. Just have my fingers crossed. I have my veg room cleared and clone box filled with clones from this last one. So far have had 100% success rate for my clones taken from the other two males which are gone now. 1 nice top from the last one is vegging hope she is a she. 11 days haven't showed any sign really hairy put on full strength flower nutes yesterday hoping would speed up process. Something else on the mature veg plants I had this last one was the only one with alternating nodes.


----------



## the chef (Jan 4, 2010)

mojo to you and your Ladies!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2010)

ty chef. she shown this morning a lovely spectacle on the top. About 8 hairs coming out with new growth.


----------

